# Green Queen



## Flaming Lips (Jul 20, 2012)

Just picked up some Green Queen (cross breed of Green Crack and Space Queen). Super frosy nugs, you touch them and your finger tips get covered in frosty goodness. Extreme body high. Almost instant effect. It smells really peppery, and herby, spicy is a better word. Hopefully We will start seeing more stuff like this in Texas. We don't have too much fancy dispensary bud just the classics.


----------



## Ringsixty (Jul 20, 2012)

Sounds like a nice strain


----------



## HoLE (Dec 7, 2014)

well,,,earlier I smoked some Cantelope Haze(I grew two years ago),,,but this afternoon a buddy popped over so we smoked some some Purple Kush that I grew last year,,,and later I might smoke some dynamite outdoor that I grew indoor and it turned out even better(that i have had for three years),,mason jars,,,gotta love em


----------



## HoLE (Dec 7, 2014)

sorry Green,,I was stoned and thought this HoLE thread was what ya smokin,,lolPeace

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Caimbrie Chad (Dec 24, 2014)

Its sounds awesome.I really want to touch them and get my finger tips covered in frosty goodness. Show here its image please, I didn't find on Google


----------

